# Ping returning wrong IP



## A55Bruce (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi all,
I have a WRT160N router that has been working great until I switched to a new ISP. The router configurations stayed the same, I just switched from a DSL modem to a cable modem (Motorola SB5100). The problem is the "connection specific DNS suffix" is being appended to the computer names and ping is returning with an incorrect IP address. 
Internet access is working fine. I'm having trouble doing remote desktop via computer names. The remote desktop works fine if I use the IP.


ping thebox

returns

thebox.*zoominternet.net* 74.63.164.153

it should return

thebox 192.168.1.102


C:\>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : home-office
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : zoominternet.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 5:

*Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : zoominternet.net*
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 3Com 3C920 Integrated Fast Ethernet
Controller (3C905C-TX Compatible)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-81-24-xx-xx
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
24.154.1.xx
24.154.1.xx
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, April 18, 2010 7:51:00 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, April 25, 2010 6:30:00 PM


If I unplug the LAN cable to the modem the router will return the correct IP.
All the computers are on the same workgroup, The router is the DHCP server.

What do I tweak to fix this?



Thanks


----------



## Steviee (Mar 25, 2009)

Correct me if i'm wrong but it's showing it's extern ip addres instead of it's intern ip addres?


----------



## A55Bruce (Jun 14, 2006)

You are correct, that's my whole problem. I can't figure out why it's not giving me the internal ip.

Maybe this will help shed some light...

C:\>nslookup thebox
*** Can't find server name for address 192.168.1.1: Non-existent domain
*** Default servers are not available
Server: UnKnown
Address: 192.168.1.1

Non-authoritative answer:
Name: thebox.zoominternet.net
Address: 204.232.162.86

Any ideas?

Thanks,
Bruce


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

DNS Servers on the Internet won't resolve local network names, that tells us nothing.

For example trying a local address:

C:\Users\John Will>nslookup diskstation
Server: Wireless_Broadband_Router.home
Address: 192.168.0.1

*** Wireless_Broadband_Router.home can't find diskstation: Non-existent domain

And with an Internet domain name:

C:\Users\John Will>nslookup google.com
Server: Wireless_Broadband_Router.home
Address: 192.168.0.1

Non-authoritative answer:
Name: google.com
Addresses: 72.14.204.103
72.14.204.104
72.14.204.99
72.14.204.147


----------



## A55Bruce (Jun 14, 2006)

That's the problem!!!
"thebox" is a local computer. It's IP is 192.168.1.102


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try resetting the stack.


*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## A55Bruce (Jun 14, 2006)

Still returning the wrong IP for an internal machine. :>(
Anything I can provide to help find this @[email protected]#$*&#@$$%^ problem ?

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's try replacing your DNS server. Follow the instructions at OpenDNS for Windows and configure to use OpenDNS for your DNS server. See if that makes a difference.


----------



## A55Bruce (Jun 14, 2006)

OpenDNS tried....


C:\>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : home-office
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : zoominternet.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 5:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : zoominternet.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 3Com 3C920 Integrated Fast Ethernet
Controller (3C905C-TX Compatible)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-81-24-xx-xx
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, April 25, 2010 11:03:32 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 02, 2010 9:42:32 AM

C:\>ping thebox

Pinging thebox.zoominternet.net [67.215.65.132] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 67.215.65.132: bytes=32 time=82ms TTL=50
Reply from 67.215.65.132: bytes=32 time=81ms TTL=50
Reply from 67.215.65.132: bytes=32 time=79ms TTL=50
Reply from 67.215.65.132: bytes=32 time=81ms TTL=50

Ping statistics for 67.215.65.132:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 79ms, Maximum = 82ms, Average = 80ms

C:\>

OpenDNS did not help.


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

you could put an entry for thebox into the HOSTS file


----------



## A55Bruce (Jun 14, 2006)

Just got done doing that yesterday. Although I think of it as a duct tape solution. I wasn't sure if it was the host file or the lmhost file. Added the resident computers into a host file on each computer (after assigning a DHCP reservation). This will not address the problem when I bring other computers into the network for quick checkups. Thanks for the idea though. I'm going to take my router to another ZOOMINTERNET home and see if the problem follows the router.


----------

